# how to update RCA DVR40. Software. PLEASE HELP!!!



## shakethebabyass (Dec 16, 2008)

*
Hello. Thanks for taking time to read my post.

I recently bought one of the old directivo boxes. Model RCA dvr40.

My software version is 3.1.1. I am aware that there is a new software version (6.4 I think)

I have my tivo connected to my properly working phone line.

I have made MANY daily calls over a period of 2 weeks and I still have not recieved the upgrade.

Can you please tell me how to force it or how long it will take to get the update?

Also, what is the best server to use to update?

Thanks SO much.*


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Due to problems with 3.1.1 not timing out your best option is buying the 6.4a instantcake from DVRupgrade. I also recommend buying a new PATA drive as they are down to one supplier, Western Digital. All other major manufacturers have left the market and not all ESATA converters work. This leaves an expensive search. Good Luck.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

You can also try having your Tivo call 412-471-1103, keep in mind long distance fees. It is one of the numbers in PA. Many people on DBStalk have posted positive results from calling this number who previously couldn't get their Dtivos to update.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

innocentfreak said:


> You can also try having your Tivo call 412-471-1103, keep in mind long distance fees. It is one of the numbers in PA. Many people on DBStalk have posted positive results from calling this number who previously couldn't get their Dtivos to update.


That call could be pretty expensive. I think the last time I let one of my DTivo's upgrade via a phone call... it took about 2 hours to complete.

I would imagine for quite a few folks a landline isn't even available. I dumped my landline last year and haven't missed it a bit.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Dkerr24 said:


> That call could be pretty expensive. I think the last time I let one of my DTivo's upgrade via a phone call... it took about 2 hours to complete.
> 
> I would imagine for quite a few folks a landline isn't even available. I dumped my landline last year and haven't missed it a bit.


I agree but I know in my area Verizon offers local phone with unlimited long distance so I figured I would throw it out there as an option. I keep meaning to try it on my old Dtivos that I could never get to update.


----------



## Duffycoug (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm having trouble changing the dial in number....when I change the area code to 412, it dials in for new numbers but keeps saying the service wont' answer?

Got it to answer finally.....

Ok, to "dial in"....you mean dial the DVR service?

Well, 1st call it downloaded something and hung up quickly...now it's been downloading for 5 minutes and counting.....hopefully this works!


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

If you can't get the 800 service to answer you can always force Tivo to dial a specific number. Go into the dialing properties and enter the following in the dialing prefix.

Pause#034Pause14124711103

At least I think this still works.


----------



## Duffycoug (Feb 12, 2007)

Keeps getting interrupted?? Weird....only connects one time out of about 10...under "Data Download" it shows last night, but for "Service Download" it shows the call I just made...is that correct?


----------



## halfempty (Oct 17, 2008)

DTivos do a Service Data Download every night between 2 and 4 AM from the satellite, and the red record light comes on during that. I think it's showcases and yellow star ads or some such from D*. The phone calls are to Tivo and show up as Service Connection with a yellow status light while it's connected. If you use your remote to order PPV and additional phone call is made to D* every so often to upload billing information.


----------



## Duffycoug (Feb 12, 2007)

So when would the software update? Phone, correct? Isn't that the point of changing the number to dial into a different phone center? Well, if it is....it doesn't work for me.

Update:

Service Data Download: April 23, 3:00 a.m. - successful

I guess I have to keep waiting?


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Duffycoug said:


> So when would the software update? Phone, correct? Isn't that the point of changing the number to dial into a different phone center? Well, if it is....it doesn't work for me.
> 
> Update:
> 
> ...


You have been complaining about this problem since 10/4/2007. Why don't you spend $20.00 and buy Instantcake from DVRupgrade. Then your problem would be fixed instead of two years of blaming Directv for your problems. Jim Spence suggests if you have DSL do you have a DSL filter on your tivo phone line? Maybe that will help.


----------



## Duffycoug (Feb 12, 2007)

Why would I pay for something that should be free? They updated my software to a faulty version, now they are not allowing it to update to a version that has fixed the reboots? Does that make sense to you? In other words, bring your car in for an oil change....nothing wrong with it...I'll break something on it and then expect you to pay for it?? Not gonna happen.....I have 3 others that were rebooting like crazy on 6.3e and remained connected...they have since gone to 6.4a and are experiencing NO PROBLEMS NOW....so I reconnect this one and it won't update the software????? That's BS plain and simple.

As for DSL, no I do not....I just need DTV to allow me to upgrade my software so I can use the box I purchased and they broke.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

They did not break it you did by disconnecting the phone line. They continue to make the update available over the phone, but not all receivers react the same. The DSL low pass filter blocks out noise that interferes with the data stream. That may help, I have an RCA that always accepts the download while I have had trouble with other machines. 6.4a handles elongated season passes and the new recording directory structure. Directv has discontinued the TiVo but is talking about replacing it within a year. If you want a Hi DEF unit Directv will likely give you one. If you want your tivo to work properly you should upgrade to 6.4a, If your units can not get it over the phone line then you can buy it from DVRupgrade (who is not related to directv) or wait for the new Directv TiVo. The Choice is up to you. Over the air upgrades ended last December.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

They did not break it you did by disconnecting the phone line. They continue to make the update available over the phone, but not all receivers react the same. The DSL low pass filter blocks out noise that interferes with the data stream. That may help, I have an RCA that always accepts the download while I have had trouble with other machines. 6.4a handles elongated season passes and the new recording directory structure. Directv has discontinued the TiVo but is talking about replacing it within a year. If you want a Hi DEF unit Directv will likely give you one. If you want your tivo to work properly you should upgrade to 6.4a, If your units can not get it over the phone line then you can buy it from DVRupgrade (who is not related to Directv) or wait for the new Directv TiVo. The choice is up to you. Over the air upgrades ended last December.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Duffycoug:
Remember Directv is a large multinational corporation. They expect to lose 1% or approximately 230,000 people each day so you and I mean very little to them. Did you even get your software from them? Did you use a third party supplier such as Weaknees to supply your three machines? Has your machine ever upgraded? Could your software version be incompatible and maybe that it will not upgrade? Unless you have received a satellite download from Directv you cannot be sure your version is completely compatible. There is always a chance you received Buggy software that will not update. That is why I recommend DVRupgrade. They took over a year of testing before they released their product. No rush to market, they tested to make sure it worked, then they released it. That is why I recommend it. I do not know whether or not you have a DSL connection, if you do noise on the line could be causing a problem. If you don't have a DSL filter you can usually pick one up at Home Depot or Radio Shack for under $10.00. Remember Tivo has a phone line modem and was used to operating between 200 and 3000 hertz, a voice grade line spectrum, DSL runs above that, that is why when you attempt to listen on a DSL line you hear nothing, the cause of so many phone repair men crossing early DSL lines. I hope you get your problem fixed, but don't blame Directv for your problem. To them you and I are just 1 of 230,000 daily turn over. That is why this forum exists, to keep your Tivo alive and functioning. Good Luck.


----------



## Duffycoug (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, we will agree to disagree.....I purchased my unti from DirectV, have been a customer for well over 10 years, never upgraded or did anything like opening my boxes...they broke all 4 of my boxes with version 6.3e, which made them all start randomly rebooting...I took one out of play, the others were fixed when 6.4a was installed (without me replacing drives, etc. like you always suggest) and they are running fine to this day....I tried to put the one back into play and they won't update the software......I have finally given up and I'm switching to Cablevision....saving $50 a month...we'll see how it works out....still like my D.tv boxes better, but maybe i"ll get used to the new ones.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Duffycoug:
This prior post may help. You do not have to be an active user to upgrade your software. 

Possible Modem fix to phone download problem with 6.4a

"contacted D*TV and they suggested I set the area code to 034. asked, 034? and the guy explained that 034 tells the modem to use a slower speed. It actually solved my problem. He also told me that if 034 didn't work, to try 019, which will slow the baud rate even more."

Good Luck.


----------



## Duffycoug (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm gonna try anything, because my picture with cablevision is awful....anything fast moving gets pixelated.....savings don't matter if the picture is bad....if my box won't upgrade i'm gonna try to replace the drive.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Duffycoug:
Welcome back, Try the baud rate adjustment.Go to: Directv Central -> Messages and Settings -> Settings -> Phone -> Change Phone Settings -> Dial in number -> Enter area code -> 034 then left arrow back to phone connection and connect to the DVR service now. see if a lower baud rate works and you get your download. Good Luck.


----------



## JoelHuston (Mar 14, 2009)

Thank you thank you thank you! 
I've been trying to get my "new" SD-DVR40 to update to 6.4a (from 3.1.1) for 5 weeks now.
Changing the area code to 034 got me the "pending restart" that I was looking for.


----------



## rpweaver (Sep 28, 2010)

But it was not to be. My local number requires an area code. Besides that using 034 in the area code results in a call for local numbers that turns up empty. I tried using 034 as a dialing prefix but that doesn't work.
A little history. I have an RCA DVR40 that was previously upgraded to 6.2 and broken by it (froze in the middle of recordings and required a reboot). Then I had it replaced. Later I wanted to put it back into service. It got upgraded to 6.4. somewhere along the line. Unfortunately the original hard drive failed but alas I had a backup of 3.1.1. That has been in the DVR for almost a year now with no upgrade. It makes daily calls daily. But no upgrade. I have an R10 (I think) that looks almost identical physically but a backup from it does not boot. HELP!

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

The prefix is comma, pound-sign, 034.


----------



## rpweaver (Sep 28, 2010)

",#034" prefix got the phone connection working. Now, where do I look to see restart pending? I looked everywhere I could think of. There is a lot of disk activity after the phone hung up if that means anything.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

It will show under system info, or if you go to make a daily call again. It will tell you it is pending a restart.


----------



## rpweaver (Sep 28, 2010)

The last call in the System Status was the one I forced last night. No restart pending yet. It wasn't going to make another call until tomorrow so I forced another. We'll see if anything happens. There is still a lot of disk activity, my guess is that it is indexing. Would it help to remove the recordings? They are mostly all junk Tivo Suggestions anyway. Without folders, it is a pain to look through them to find something good. This is not my primary DVR anyway.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Indexing is for the guide, not your recordings.


----------



## rpweaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I gave up on thr dialing prefix. The phone calls went through but they did before also. Sill no upgrade after a couple weeks. I guess I'll try the 412 number next. I assume it will be a short call if it isn't going to work and a long call if it is. It sure would be helpful if someone that actually knew the answer would read these forums. How much time has been wasted on mere speculation or "This worked for me!"


----------



## rpweaver (Sep 28, 2010)

rbtravis said:


> You have been complaining about this problem since 10/4/2007. Why don't you spend $20.00 and buy Instantcake from DVRupgrade. Then your problem would be fixed instead of two years of blaming Directv for your problems. Jim Spence suggests if you have DSL do you have a DSL filter on your tivo phone line? Maybe that will help.


Last I checked, it was $40. I guess they see that we are getting more desparate. Blank CDs aren't $20 more than they used to be and the download is the same $40 price. I assume the content is the same as it was when it was $20.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

It was $20 when rbtravis made that post a year and a half ago.


----------



## rpweaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I just went to change the phone number and saw it was doing a "Service Data Download". It took about 1/2 hour. Maybe this time...how long does the download normally take? I stiill don't see any pending restart. I'll wait a bit to change to the 412 number. Yesterday I tried the 800 number.


----------



## rpweaver (Sep 28, 2010)

412 number made no difference. I made several calls to that number and none was any different from my local number calls. I gave up and switched back to the local number.


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

Service Data Download happens every night by me at around 2:00/2:30am (CST).


----------



## rpweaver (Sep 28, 2010)

412 number made no difference. I'm back to the local number.
I'm curious why the daily calls are usually every other day and when I force a call, the next scheduled date/time is not updated until the forced call gets fairly close to the scheduled call date/time. Is it that there is only one download "file" available during that two day period and forcing extra calls is a waste of time?


----------

